
Life, Changing (Smallthought joining Twitter) - icey
http://www.avibryant.com/2010/06/life-changing.html
======
dnewcome
Good for them. I thought that DabbleDB was really cool. Some of the things
that they were doing with Seaside/Smalltalk were pretty out there. Eg, doing
persistence by just persisting the entire Smalltalk VM image. Each customer
got their own VM, which seems incredibly wasteful, but must have had tons of
other benefits.

~~~
mark_h
I think I remember reading that Viaweb was structured similarly; every user
had their own clisp image.

